# Streamline Troxel trike seat saddle



## KingSized HD (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi, just wanted to make sure you trike folks saw this post in the EBay/Craigslist forum. Excellent condition, rare seat (I believe, but I'm not a tricycle expert https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trike-with-30s-troxel-seat-norcal-cl.117847/

Not sure of the brand but you all know more.

Let me know if you want help getting it, he's 1/2 hr from me. (Or tell me what the seat's worth, maybe I'll buy it to flip)


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2017)

That is a rare streamlined Troxel trike seat. I've also seen that style on late 1930s Garton trikes, so I'm guessing this trike is about the same age if the seat is original to it.

Dave


----------

